# Palindromes, anybody?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Two of my favorites. The first is well-known:

A man, a plan, a canal: Panama!

The other I like for its obscure meaning:

Live dirt up a side track carted is a putrid evil.

Anybody else?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

"KenOC" - one K?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Eh?

Are we not drawn onward, we few, drawn onward to new era?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Eh?
> 
> Are we not drawn onward, we few, drawn onward to new era?


On? No!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Two other well-known ones: *'Madam, I'm Adam!'* (his first words to Eve)

And of Napoleon: *Able was I, ere I saw Elba.*

One made up by my siblings: *Evil rats on no star live.*

And one I remembered winning a palindrome competition in *The New Statesman* in the 1960s, supposedly the reply of an obese patient who didn't want to do completely without food, as his doctor had suggested:

*'Doc, note, I dissent: a fast never prevents a fatness. I diet on cod!'*


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> "KenOC" - one K?


I challenge you to make a palindrome out of _my_ user name! :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Ah, pert Nereffid, a different rep, ha!*

:tiphat: Because you represent music in a witty and alternative manner!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Finnish palindromes are superior to English ones because they are also phonetic palindromes. Just wanted to say that.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

He goddam maddog, eh?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Another from the New Statesman competition, 1967: - this time, owls talking in the summer:

Too hot to hoot! Too hot to woo! Oo - wot? To hoot? Too *hot* to hoot!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking on the net for the New Statement Competition, I came across this short article about a famous palindromist, Leigh Mercer:
http://digitalcommons.butler.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=3591&context=wordways

Apparently, he's the man who made up 'A man, a plan, a canal - Panama!'
There's a list on pages 136-8 of about a hundred he wrote.
I'll just quote three that I like:

*Rise to vote, sir!* - very apt for this week in the UK.

*Now, Ned, I am a maiden won.*

*Evil is a name of a foeman, as I live.*

He's so good, though, that it just makes me want to give up.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Found this nice one online:

"Reviled did I live," said I, "as evil I did deliver!"


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

The longest palindromic word, according to the Urban Dictionary:

*tattarrattat*

A knock on the door, as coined by James Joyce in the book Ulysses.

"I was just beginning to yawn with nerves thinking he was trying to make a fool of me when I knew his tattarrattat at the door"


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Do foreign words count? Guinness says, "The longest known palindromic word is *saippuakivikauppias *(19 letters), which is Finnish for a dealer in lye (caustic soda)."


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

A couple I like, even if they don't mean anything:

"Now saw ye no mosses or foam, or aroma of roses. So money was won."

"I saw desserts; I'd no lemons, alas--no melon! Distressed was I."


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

"Stop", nine myriad murmur, "put up rum, rum dairymen, in pots."

"Egad, a base life defiles as bad age."

"Doom, royal panic, I mimic in a play or mood."

"Reviled did I live," said I, "as evil I did deliver."

"Gate-man sees name, garage-man sees name-tag."


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

A man. A banana. Nanabanama.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Anna pots ananas - top Anna!

Palindrome about a world-famous pineapple cultivator. (So useful!)


----------



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

Go hang a salami! I'm a lasagna hog.


(Even the exclamation mark is right in the middle!)


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Race car. Short and sweet.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

You arrive for a concert which you were told was going to be Mozart and Beethoven and find to your horror that it is Italian avant garde.

*O? Nono? No! No!!*


----------

